# OVRCCC Carpet Indoor Track in Belpre, Ohio



## Racer4Life (Sep 3, 2005)

Yes, that's right. Belpre Ohio is now home to one of the nicest Indoor Carpet Racing facilities in the US. We have our track inside an old Krogers Grocery Store. Yes, you read that right. Its a huge place. 

Currently the track is 36x70. We run both Road course and Oval on the same day. It is 1 yr old Ozite carpet from CRC. 

Race Days
Thursday nights Starts at 6:30
Sunday's Starts at 12:00pm

Practice Day
Saturday's from 10am to 4pm.

If you have questions check out our Website @ www.ovrccc.com

We are very close to most places

2 hours from :
Columbus Ohio
Pittsburgh PA
Huntington WV

3 Hours from :
Cincy OH
Cleveland OH
Beckley WV


Here are some photo's



















Nice Big Drivers stand


----------



## formerpro4 (May 18, 2006)

yea its pretty nice 

the pics dont really do justice 

come one come all we will be having a charity race for old man rivers (meals on wheels) i have spoken to chris ghetts, mo denton, chris young, (who is supposed to speak with mike blackstock) and several others about attending this race while i was at the U.S. indoor champs it should turn out to be a wonderfull event keep checking back i will continue to keep a "tenitive" registration list

it will be fun and fast 

P.S. there are classes for all skill levels of drivers


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

*OVRCCC in Belpre, Ohio*

*Awesome Track, Awesome RC Action, Excellent people, Hobby Shop, Snacks available and Bathroom, with Resturants and Fast Food across the street. Easy access unloading and loading at Entrance..*


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Great pics guys. Can't wait for the upcoming benefit race for Old Man Rivers. Looks like it is going to be a great day of racing.


----------



## Racer4Life (Sep 3, 2005)

Come on out for the Old Man Rivers Charity Trophy race this Sunday. We had 47 entriees this past weekend, and its sure to be better this Sunday.

See ya at the track,
Tom


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

Racer4Life said:


> Come on out for the Old Man Rivers Charity Trophy race this Sunday. We had 47 entriees this past weekend, and its sure to be better this Sunday.
> 
> See ya at the track,
> Tom


*Count me in Tom, hope to see you guys at TCRC in Huntington, WV for the TOYS for Tots race as well.*

* "Its A double Trophy Racing weekend"*


----------

